# Plastic storage sheds as coops



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

What are people's thoughts on using the plastic composite storage sheds as pigoen coops? Any health concerns? Other concerns? And how about the wooden varieties?


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I think they would probably make good lofts although it might not be as easy to add perches and nest boxes and other things you would need. They are also kind of expensive for the size I think. If you are very handy it would be cheaper to just build one especially if you are able to find good deals on the materials that you need. Just my thoughts though


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

would have to see a pic of it, but most of those do not have good ventilation and they can be pricey and what kind of floor do you use? plasitc floor would not work well and you need to attach perches and boxes to the walls.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

And what about windows? Can you imagine being stuck in a dark, plastic box?!


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

If you have good ventilation, sunlight and space, it is not actually bad idea. Easy to clean and good insulation. Perches and nest boxes can be mounted, glued etc.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I have found two that came with functional windows and vents. But you're right about them being pricey. I have built my own lofts in the past but I'm getting lazy in my old age. Nest boxes and perches shouldn't be a problem. Thanks for all the feed back!! I'll let you all know how it works out if I decide to go that way.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

I have one and I like it but it does have good points and bad. 

Mine is a Rubbermaid brand. It has double layer walls with an air space between making it very warm and snug in cold weather. Even in a strong cold wind inside it's quite cosy. It's leak proof, I just had to add some silicone caulk around the base. I can easily wipe down the inside walls to clean. The floor has a texture that would make scraping difficult, so I went with wood shavings which I clean daily. It takes just a few minutes to clean. If I had to I could sweep up all the shavings and disinfect/mop the floor. 

It's not easy to add windows. I had to use a saw drill bit on a power drill to cut the window holes. Some brands come with windows. The resin the shed is made of is very hard. It won't rot either. The nest boxes are free standing, one is wood that I made, the other is stacking storage bins. I made a wood frame with perches attached which I mounted on the wall. I added a screen wall with a door in the front which lets in lots of sun and air. I hope to make a larger aviary went I get the cash.

Over all I think it works well for my small flock. Oh, the black roof gets hot in the sun so I bought some of those cheap car sun shades and clamped them on the roof. They work great and makes it much cooler. If you put it under a tree so it gets full shade in summer that would be good too. My shed was cheaper than other resin and wood sheds in my area and it was better made than most I looked at.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well there ya go, it can be done and nicely I might add.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> I have built my own lofts in the past but I'm getting lazy in my old age.


I hear ya!

I always think about that when I go to Lowes or Depot. Some do come with windows and ventilation. The rubbermaid loft is neat. You could close it up during wind and dust storms.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks again to everyone for your input. It gives me a lot to think about, but sasha008 showed that it could be done successfully. As mentioned earlier, I have found two that might meet my needs. I will let you know how the project goes if I can come up with the cash. I don't want to spend everything on their home, and not be able to afford the birds


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

almondman said:


> Thanks again to everyone for your input. It gives me a lot to think about, but sasha008 showed that it could be done successfully. As mentioned earlier, I have found two that might meet my needs. I will let you know how the project goes if I can come up with the cash. I don't want to spend everything on their home, and not be able to afford the birds


Take your time with the project and really plan it out. Keep us posted


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Um, Sashaoo8 I pmed yoy some questions about your loft.

I am trying to make my loft similar,but out of wood. 

-Hilly


----------



## MyPigeonTexas (May 17, 2021)

spirit wings said:


> would have to see a pic of it, but most of those do not have good ventilation and they can be pricey and what kind of floor do you use? plasitc floor would not work well and you need to attach perches and boxes to the walls.


Why would Plastic Floor not be good?


----------

